# Live, from Rocky Point!



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wanted to check in with you guys from beautiful Salt Lake City. When I heard this past summer that Rocky Point Haunt was doing it's last ever season this year, I made plans to be here for it and I'm happy to say the wife and I will be attending tomorrow night. I am jazzed for this! I didn't find out until I saw it online yesterday that their new featured haunt is "Pirates of the Scare-abbean" - right in line with what I've been doing lately! I told my wife we can't get too scared on that one cause we have to be able to come back and write down all the ideas we saw! I'll report back tomorrow night...:xbones:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy to say I am really glad I attended before it closes. Without a doubt, the MOST professionally decorated, costumed and "made-up" (as in makeup effects) haunt I've ever been through. They call it the Disneyland of haunts and it really is. The graveyard leading into the first walk-through is incredible, and huge.
Scare-wise, my wife and I think we might have actually felt more scares at the "Haunted Vineyard" in Socal last year, but Nobody beats Rocky Point for the scenic design and artistic accomplishment. 60,000 square feet of unbelievable decoration.
Best part - you don't pay 20 bucks and feel like you're through it in 4 minutes. It took over 20 minutes to get through the whole thing, and that's AFTER you get through the graveyard to the mansion!


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

Question?
If its such a great Haunt, why are they closing? Are they moving some place else?
If not, what are they doing with their props and scenery?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Cydney Neil, who has run the place for 26 years, says her "mission" is complete. To her, the whole purpose of the haunt has been to help the "misfit" kids who are her actors and straighten out their lives. She feels like she's done that and it's time for her to move on (she had wanted to go into showbiz, but year after year got more involved in the haunt)
As to the second question.... yeah, I'm gonna be checking out the website frequently to see if she auctions off the props. They do a spring break show in May, after that, they ought to be announcing something about that...


----------

